# Rytera Seeker 365 ?It?s Time To Evolve? Includes Ted Nugent Video



## JarredHolloway (May 18, 2010)

That thing's crazy looking.

I don't know whether I like it or not.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Different for sure.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Holy cow that is sure different! Not sure i like it, but it may grow on me.

How does it shoot?


EDIT:

Also no stabilizer? or does it not need one?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

So, what kind of speeds @ the 5" brace?


----------



## IL Bowhunter 82 (Sep 28, 2006)

whoa!


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

They finally left hoyt alone, I'll give them that


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I believe I can read Ted's mind in the pic......."I don't know about this."


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

arrowslinger#1 said:


> They finally left hoyt alone, I'll give them that


Yes, they are trying to break 300fps!!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

um....


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

dw'struth said:


> I believe I can read Ted's mind in the pic......."I don't know about this."


Hahaha.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

One word

AWESOMEUNBELIEVEABLYCOOL


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

dw'struth said:


> Yes, they are trying to break 300fps!!


all right you mathews shooter, why aren't you working right now? :chortle:


----------



## Mohunter46 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hmmm..... Interesting for sure, wonder how it shoots?


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

I've no desire for it personally, but it's nice to see Martin & G5 stepping up to the plate with some new technology in a year of mostly "seven different flavors of vanilla".

Cool beans


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

arrowslinger#1 said:


> all right you mathews shooter, why aren't you working right now? :chortle:


I have left the working to the motivated people! No, I am still trying to finish school so my next job might be a little more reliable!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Believe it or not, I have actually thought of this idea B4. Putting the grip way ahead of the riser for more speed. Who knows, it may be the next big copyright battle?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

uhh what is there to say


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Come on Rytera, give us some potential specs please. Does 365 reference shoot this bow all year or does it hit 365 IBO at 5.5 brace??????


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

dw'struth said:


> Believe it or not, I have actually thought of this idea B4. Putting the grip way ahead of the riser for more speed. Who knows, it may be the next big copyright battle?


I thought about it to but I figured it wouldnt work


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

that is one diffrent looking bow but i hated the center piviots when they first came out then loved them after i shot it. I give them a A+ on the design and making a unique bow.


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitally a mind bender. Looks like you could add a stab to the lower carbon rod. Better have the clamps tight on that grip, would hate to draw and have that thing come back at my face.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Well now...that's pretty awesome.


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh yeah and hats off to you for some further innovation whether it proves worthy or not.


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

Definitely different, but I would be worried about all that draw weight being held by a couple screws being that that's all that seems to be holding the grip on.
None the less it looks like a shooter for sure!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like this bow came out of a video game.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Holy cow that is sure different! Not sure i like it, but it may grow on me.
> 
> How does it shoot?
> 
> ...


Looks like a stabilizer thread at the end of the bottom rod. Not sure though..


----------



## Saskquatch (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## lthrnck03 (Feb 4, 2010)

that thing looks righteous!!!!


----------



## Hunterdon (Sep 13, 2004)

been done before buy Martin and others


----------



## ShootnBean (Sep 30, 2009)

Ditto


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Hunterdon said:


> been done before buy Martin and others


I was going to post the same thing. Bowman and Genesis both have adjustable grip risers.

However, I can't think of anybody taking the arrow rest and sight "along for the ride".

I think it's going to have issues with wandering zero. Maybe not, just a thought.


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Id asy 365 is for 36 ata and 5 bh


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Looks like they changed the cams from the original pictures, too. Depending on how well the bow balances, with how heavy it already is, it might not actually need any more stabilizers.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

FOr the record Martin Archery designed and produced the Black Ram, Jaquar and Onza designs in the 1960's ALso produced other bridge risers. THe Seeker is new and includes the sight window, arrow shelf and more.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Interesting concept to say the least. Cool and futuristic looking for sure.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Them Rytera people have been playing again. Nice playing, I might note. Wouldn't mind playing with it. Possible top end speed....345 fp? Cam system, hunting form, no need of stablizer (real nice), but looks like additional weight may be added to the bottom (excellent).

Wonder what else Rytera has yet to come out with?


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Interesting for sure.......


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

uh... prototype ???

cams do look to have changed sum" though...


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Man that's funky look'n.......................whoa........


----------



## spurroad (Sep 20, 2010)

cool looking bow. Trying to figure out the cable guard.....not very long unless there is so little backward travel by the cables.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes you can add a stabilizer to the bottom carbon rod.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*msrp???*


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

I like it 
40" ATA---and X cables and it will be ready for anything/and anyone


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

sure looks very different, and comes out on my Birthday. Maybe they will send me oneto help celebrate. Not sure there really is a brace height diffrence. Looks like the riser itself stays in place and only the grip/shelf move. Does this mean that the speed will be the same regardless? I could be wrong so please don't beat me to hard if I am.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

It might shoot like crap. It might be the worst idea ever. But man, do I ever want one to play with. I could be entertained for a long time with that. 

"I thinK I'll shoot a 6" BH today for 3D and an 8" tomorrow for indoor."

Awesome.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

TOOL said:


> It might shoot like crap. It might be the worst idea ever. But man, do I ever want one to play with. I could be entertained for a long time with that.
> 
> "I thinK I'll shoot a 6" BH today for 3D and an 8" tomorrow for indoor."
> 
> Awesome.



Kind of what I'm thinking. I may never shoot one for competition. But looks like a great project bow. 

Could be wrong though, it might be great for everything.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

archeryhistory said:


> FOr the record Martin Archery designed and produced the Black Ram, Jaquar and Onza designs in the 1960's ALso produced other bridge risers. THe Seeker is new and includes the sight window, arrow shelf and more.


 I the 60's? I thought Hollis Allen did his compound thing in 66'.

If these were done way back then and didn't have a following, what makes you think they will catch on now? I mean it looks like it won't balance unless you use a long stab with 4 pounds of weight, especially if you want a longer brace height.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

I understand what everybody is saying.... but.... we all get this baby in our hands and shoot it.

The claim of quietiest bow ever...... hhmmmmm.... Be great. Thats a big time claim.


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

TOOL said:


> It might shoot like crap. It might be the worst idea ever. But man, do I ever want one to play with. I could be entertained for a long time with that.
> 
> "I thinK I'll shoot a 6" BH today for 3D and an 8" tomorrow for indoor."
> 
> Awesome.


wouldn't moving the grip back and forth also change the draw length ?????


----------



## spurroad (Sep 20, 2010)

walks with a gi said:


> I the 60's? I thought Hollis Allen did his compound thing in 66'.
> 
> If these were done way back then and didn't have a following, what makes you think they will catch on now? I mean it looks like it won't balance unless you use a long stab with 4 pounds of weight, especially if you want a longer brace height.


A bow called the TSS quadraflex, which was the original center pivot bow, was sold in the mid to late 80's and the company went bankrupt. In 2007, bowtech introduced the Guardian and we all know how well that went:dancing:.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

AWESOME! Way to think outside the box and create something that no one in the industry probably seen coming!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

jdduffy said:


> wouldn't moving the grip back and forth also change the draw length ?????


Sure it would. I am only guessing here, but I bet the cams have either modules or adjustable draw length holes that correspond with the various brace height(adjustable handle)settings.:smile:

A new twist on an old concept.....and it just might work out well.:thumbs_up


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

jdduffy said:


> wouldn't moving the grip back and forth also change the draw length ?????


yes. But I hope they have either rotating mods or at least replaceable mods. That's the fun of playing with project bows. Fine tweaking DL with grip movement...hmmm......that could be interesting also.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

jdduffy said:


> wouldn't moving the grip back and forth also change the draw length ?????


I would think so, so Idealy it would have rotating dl module. Looks like it has adjustable draw stop. The main changes that could be made I would think would be if you like a short brace and speed bow you can have that but if you like more brace at slower speeds you can have that plus would change how it hold like a reflex,deflex,straight riser debate always going on. Dont really follow that debate but would think this bow would hold naturally steadier at the larger brace.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Was mentioned.... 40" ata.

Is that correct?* Thanks.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

et1673 said:


> ...Not sure there really is a brace height diffrence. Looks like the riser itself stays in place and only the grip/shelf move. Does this mean that the speed will be the same regardless?


This bow has a max power stroke of 22.75".

At 5.5" of brace, it has a max DL of 30". At 6.5" of brace, it has a max DL of 31".

Basically, it allows you to shorten the DL at the other end of the draw cycle.

So, instead of losing power stroke, you lose brace height.

If you are a 28" draw shooter, and you want a 7" brace height, you would set the brace at 7", and reduce the power stroke to 19.25", for a 28" DL. You would lose about 35 F.P.S. from the bow's 5.5" IBO rating.

If you set the brace at 5.5", you would increase the power stroke to 20.75", and would get back 15 F.P.S.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

um, wow.........thats all i can say at the moment. I'll judge it when i shoot it. sometimes the best looking coolest bows shoot like crap and the plain looking ones are so smooth you have to stop and look at the bow to make sure it shot lol. wicked design rytera


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Also changing the grip angle I would think would act like changing the tiller to hit higher without aiming higher. Easier to keep bow arm and shoulder down.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

HC Archery said:


> *Was mentioned.... 40" ata.
> 
> Is that correct?* Thanks.


The OP says 33" ATA. I don't know where 40" came from.


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

ksbowgal wants....I'm very curious about it having a shorter draw length. Love shooting the Nemesis with the smaller cams...I want this one for my 2011 bow!


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

copterdoc said:


> The OP says 33" ATA. I don't know where 40" came from.


*Thanks.*


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Ted has a way with words.

"The hyper performance of a minimal fist meal....":tongue:


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

spurroad said:


> A bow called the TSS quadraflex, which was the original center pivot bow, was sold in the mid to late 80's and the company went bankrupt. In 2007, bowtech introduced the Guardian and we all know how well that went:dancing:.


 I knew several that had the TSS Quadraflex back then and some were target shooters that did very well with them. The BowTech version is a definite improvement in silence and speed plus it weighs a ton less than the Quadraflex ever dreamed it could. It's not the same bow nor even design and the only similarity is the limbs pivot in the middle.

I don't see the need to hash out something BowTech in a Ryterra thread really.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Where did the picture of the bow go? The one unc Ted has doesn't have the dual string stops?


----------



## 300Magnum (Jan 11, 2010)

hmmmmm.....interesting, but too many things to play with IMO. I'll take a simple design anyday.....less things that can potentially go wrong......but I shouldn't judge without shooting it.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

My question is this, in BHFS class, will you still be able to attach a 12" stabilizer to that and be legal?


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Sweet! I like it!!!


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

I cannot wait to shoot it!!!! How could you not really?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

jwshooter11 said:


> My question is this, in BHFS class, will you still be able to attach a 12" stabilizer to that and be legal?


I was thinking the same.
1) Yes. The stabilizer is measured from the point of attachment to the bow. Assuming the rods that the "grip/shelf" attach is the bow. So the stabber length is measured from where it attaches to the end of the rod.
2) No. The stabilizer is measured from the point of attachment to the bow. The "grip/shelf riser" is attached to bars that are NOT the bow itself. The bars are bars not the bow.
3) This bow can not be used in BHFS competition because it has 2 front stabilizers!

Take your pick. I can make an argument for any of them.

The archery orgs are going to have their work cut out for them redefining "BHFS". My initial reaction is that as it is in th epics it is not legal for NFAA BHFS.


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Insert FARGO voice over here : "I don't know....he was just funny lookin' ".
The proof will be in the shootin' I reckon.
Doc


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yes you can add a stabilizer to the bottom carbon rod.


Have you or anyone you know set this bow up with minimal brace and a short draw? 
It was said that the 5.5" brace maxes out with a 30" draw. What is the minimum draw length with a 5.5" brace? I'm guessing 27 inches...............


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I asked Joan awhile back for some specs, and all she told me was 26'' minimum


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Very Very nice design hats off to that one.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok.... looking at the pic....

How would a slider sight work?


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Weird (cool) ? heck i dont know. I do want to shoot one


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Camoman.... could possibly be having one here to shoot.

Not too bad of a drive.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Definitely looks sweet.

Jake


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

JHENS87 said:


> I asked Joan awhile back for some specs, and all she told me was 26'' minimum


But now that it's in production we should be able to know exactly.

SOMEONE should make sure there's a Seeker 365 being passed around at the LAS Classic. Rytera, I'm your huckleberry. :becky:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

That looks pretty cool! I can't wait to shoot one :thumb:


----------



## Tks1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am pumped for the ATA show!!!!!!! Care to guess the first booth we will be visiting??????


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Tks1 said:


> I am pumped for the ATA show!!!!!!! Care to guess the first booth we will be visiting??????


You *KNOW* we will need pics and reports


----------



## Tks1 (Jun 9, 2009)

RxBowhunter said:


> You *KNOW* we will need pics and reports


Thank the good lord for smart phones. lol


----------



## backstrap steve (Feb 27, 2008)

So how would you justify a drop away rest for this. Even a limb driver would have to be retimed every time you wanted to move your brace height. I would like to shoot one but I don't see this becoming a big hit. Great job for thinking outside the box and the bow is very appeling to the eyes but what r u gaining by having a bow this adjustable.


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

I would love when the problems coming in about those set screws coming loose and the handle shooting out the front of the bow... looks like an accident waiting to happen...


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Hunterdon said:


> been done before buy Martin and others



I was just looking for this very same pic.


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

its a very interesting design to say the least. I'll be curious to hear people reviews of this bow for the months to come & what kind of flaws they'll need to change for the 2012 line. I'm guessing it does 365 fps since the ATA is 33". I wonder how all drop away rests are gonna work on this flawlessly if you choose to have a higher BH, or maybe no issues at all. though its too heavy of a bow for my liken.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

I like things to be different.....that being said this bow is not for me. I do like thinking outside the box though. Way to go on that.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Has Stewart Bowman got a look at this bow it looks like the bow he has been making for years


----------



## kwanjangnihm (Aug 29, 2009)

Cool bow - want to shoot one! 

But dang 4.6 pounds before add ons!  That dude better shoot 365!!!!!


----------



## millipede (Nov 15, 2010)

Definitly not the same riser Ted had. Looks like they beefed it up and added the dual string stops. Cams are different as well. I would love to see the history on why all the changes were made. Man being a bow engineer must be awesome. 
What do you do for a living? Oh, me? I just design and shoot state of the art high perfomance compound bows.


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

I think that bow looks awesome!! Definately different than the rest!! I too am wondering how it will shoot!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

kwanjangnihm said:


> Cool bow - want to shoot one!
> 
> But dang 4.6 pounds before add ons!  That dude better shoot 365!!!!!


Keep in mind that includes dual front stabs and dual string stoppers. 

Not the lightest bow on the market but far from the heaviest.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

It is definitely different.
It's kind of neat to think I could set it up with a 5.5" brace and a 26" draw for myself and then turn around and set it up for a friend with an 7.5" brace and 32" draw. 
I'm thinking there are also cam modules that can be adjusted for even more draw variance. A shop could do well to have pair of these at say 40 lbs and 55 lbs to set up so a newbie can learn form. He could buy a bow that is properly fitted bow. All to often someone is properly "fitted" for a bow but they haven't developed their shooting form.

I'd love to play with one of these for a couple of weeks.


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

I guess there is only one last question to ask - ...... *why?* really what are the benifits? the bow will shoot the same regaurdless of where you hold on to it at???? right?

All it basically is, is an adjustable speed bow? Right?


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

backstrap steve said:


> So how would you justify a drop away rest for this. Even a limb driver would have to be retimed every time you wanted to move your brace height. I would like to shoot one but I don't see this becoming a big hit. Great job for thinking outside the box and the bow is very appeling to the eyes but what r u gaining by having a bow this adjustable.


Maybe Im wrong but I dont think the idea was to change the brace height every time you shoot. You get it where you like it. Set your rest, your done.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

arrowslinger#1 said:


> I guess there is only one last question to ask - ...... *why?* really what are the benifits? the bow will shoot the same regaurdless of where you hold on to it at???? right?
> 
> All it basically is, is an adjustable speed bow? Right?


I try to say as little as possible on these posts but there are times when it is more difficult. When you change where the mass weight is, create a design that does have benefits to the archer in balance , super quiet shooting, includes dual stabilizers, moves weight towards the archer, offers finer grip sizes and angle adjustment, pivoting sight mount, adjustable sight window position and more it is annoying to have some oe say "What are the benefits"


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

archeryhistory said:


> I try to say as little as possible on these posts but there are times when it is more difficult. When you change where the mass weight is, create a design that does have benefits to the archer in balance , super quiet shooting, includes dual stabilizers, moves weight towards the archer, offers finer grip sizes and angle adjustment, pivoting sight mount, adjustable sight window position and more it is annoying to have some oe say "What are the benefits"


Because Terry, You can please most of the people some of the time and some most of the time, but, there are those that whine all of the time.


----------



## Shoalwater (Aug 24, 2007)

Pretty cool looking, with lots on new features, but to heavy for me personally. I think I will stick with my Alien X for now.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

"Behold the Seeker..lol" It is for sure a statement, a Revelation, and a killer looking, fully functional, swamp donkey slayer....hehehe! I am wanting to know max speed and all that good stuff. I really like it and I think it would be cool to show up to tournaments with it. "A+ from me" very interesting! hey man they could have gone with a gimmick like another dampener in the riser or a breakfast food design,hehehe. That bow is truly innovative and really cool looking. I wonder how much it will actually change from the prototype to the actual production model??


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

This is the only bow that is innovative this year! Kudos to Martin/Rytera for thinking outside the box with this one! I hope it is a shooter!


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

kinda looks like a pearson advantage


----------



## carbonarchery (May 7, 2009)

I want one i Will worry about all the problems that it may or maynot have later


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

jwshooter11 said:


> My question is this, in BHFS class, will you still be able to attach a 12" stabilizer to that and be legal?


* I am wanting to know that myself???????
Somebody from the NFAA please jump in.*


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Perry24 said:


> This is the only bow that is innovative this year! Kudos to Martin/Rytera for thinking outside the box with this one! I hope it is a shooter!


Spot on with that comment. Not saying the other 2011 line-ups from other makes are not exciting but something tells me you show up to spot league or on the 3D course with this bow in your hand.......well be prepared to be stared at and asked some questions! So your shooting better be good because with this bow on the range, your not going to be unnoticed! :wink:

Well done Martin/Rytera, you've got the archery world paying attention! :thumb:


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

From a design perspective.......this thing is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

PT1911 said:


> From a design perspective.......this thing is AWESOME!!!!!



Yea I think it's pretty out of the box thinking!

Good job!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ill say again i deffinatly want to give it a shot. so if set at the lowest brace height you set the draw length longer to meet your actual DL??? so a person with a 26 draw can get away with shooting a 27 or or 28 or 29 (idk what it would have to be set at) dl? sounds like it will give us little armed folk some speed.

mo doubt rytera and G5 are the only companys this year that stepped out of the box and made samething different.

also looks like the paradigm base weights might be a better option for this bow then adding a stabilizer. or maybe buy a b stinger weight and add it to the end of the carbon rod???


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> ill say again i deffinatly want to give it a shot. so if set at the lowest brace height you set the draw length longer to meet your actual DL??? so a person with a 26 draw can get away with shooting a 27 or or 28 or 29 (idk what it would have to be set at) dl? sounds like it will give us little armed folk some speed.
> 
> mo doubt rytera and G5 are the only companys this year that stepped out of the box and made samething different.
> 
> also looks like the paradigm base weights might be a better option for this bow then adding a stabilizer. or maybe buy a b stinger weight and add it to the end of the carbon rod???


I don't think it will work that way, if you move the brace height you will have to control the draw length by cam rotation.....which will result in less or more limb deflection and gain or loss of speed....I think........does that make sense?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

PT1911 said:


> I don't think it will work that way, if you move the brace height you will have to control the draw length by cam rotation.....which will result in less or more limb deflection and gain or loss of speed....I think........does that make sense?


i think if you move the grip away from you then you will loss speed but gain when moving toward. but i really have no clue. this bow puzzles me haha


----------



## SamZyza (Oct 18, 2010)

love the laughable cable guard rod, looks so pointless. Should have put rollers on it and been done. Higher efficiency and wont torque and more than the slide, cuz the slide on this bow doesnt slide!


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

i'm diggin' it! pretty damn cool, IMO!


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> i think if you move the grip away from you then you will loss speed but gain when moving toward. but i really have no clue. this bow puzzles me haha


I don't think so, there are a lot more variables involved than hand placement from the string, that is why you see different risers on different brace height bows vs just making limbs that place the cams/strings further or closer to the riser for brace height. Think of it this way, take your current bow and put a 2-3" block between your bow hand and the grip, does the speed change vs not having the block there?


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

SamZyza said:


> love the laughable cable guard rod, looks so pointless. Should have put rollers on it and been done. Higher efficiency and wont torque and more than the slide, cuz the slide on this bow doesnt slide!


Maybe Terry should look into "reverse assist" technology... Yea that's the ticket. :laugh:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I like it. Good job Terry.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Tks1 said:


> I am pumped for the ATA show!!!!!!! Care to guess the first booth we will be visiting??????


Well.... if I was a bettin' man....... LOL


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

I just don't like how the grip is mounted. Looks like it's just clamped in place around the two rods. Have it keyed with holes 1/2" apart. Then when you want to adjust you can go in 1/2" increments. Rod through the hole would help prevent any movement also. Unless there's something you can't see from the picture.


----------



## T-Town_Hunter (Oct 22, 2009)

SamZyza said:


> love the laughable cable guard rod, looks so pointless. Should have put rollers on it and been done. Higher efficiency and wont torque and more than the slide, cuz the slide on this bow doesnt slide!


yeah because i am sure one of the pioneers of archery Terry Martin has never done any comparisons between cable rod and roller guard to see which was better for certain practices. come on this bow is years ahead of all of you haters.....


----------



## houseofpain44 (Feb 2, 2008)

just the looks turns me off sorry, I like the center pivots but this is a little much


----------



## SamZyza (Oct 18, 2010)

PT1911 said:


> I don't think so, there are a lot more variables involved than hand placement from the string, that is why you see different risers on different brace height bows vs just making limbs that place the cams/strings further or closer to the riser for brace height. Think of it this way, take your current bow and put a 2-3" block between your bow hand and the grip, does the speed change vs not having the block there?


Yes.. yes it will, as the string (at rest) will be 2-3 inches futher away from you (the block under the grip has moved the bow riseraway , hench the string) SOOOOO you will need to lengthen your DL by 2-3in to get back to your original anchor point. Now your shooting 20-30FPS faster yea.


----------



## SamZyza (Oct 18, 2010)

The reason for different risers (dont quote this) to my understanding is there is only so far you can shorten limbs while retaining the correct preloads and limb deflections when the cams rotate over (too short and they are too stiff and there isnt enough deflection as the limbs come together to fully rotate cams). So by keeping the limbs a little longer and moving limb pockets forward of the grip (ie large reflexed risers) you get smaller brace heights and enough 'bend' in the limbs to keep the rest working. yea?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Im just saying you have a 28" draw then you move the arm 1"to you. That moves the string 1" away from you so now the bows a inch to short like a 28" draw trying to shoot a 27" bow. So you increase the draw length of the bow by 1" to fit you. Now the bow has a 29" draw cycle but fits the 28" draw shooter the same. That's how I see it.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

looks like the most adjustable bow on the planet to me. very cool. i think when others start understanding what it is capable of they will think wow... instead of what the???


----------



## fiveohrsp (Dec 24, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> Im just saying you have a 28" draw then you move the arm 1"to you. That moves the string 1" away from you so now the bows a inch to short like a 28" draw trying to shoot a 27" bow. So you increase the draw length of the bow by 1" to fit you. Now the bow has a 29" draw cycle but fits the 28" draw shooter the same. That's how I see it.


right, but it is also taking an inch off the brace height. one inch of DL = 10fps. one inch less brace hight = 10 fps.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't know what to think. Looks like it could easily become a rattle trap.


----------



## bkolowski111 (Dec 21, 2009)

Kudos to Rytera for trying something different. I hope they sell a million of them.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

fiveohrsp said:


> right, but it is also taking an inch off the brace height. one inch of DL = 10fps. one inch less brace hight = 10 fps.


Think more Brace takes speed away because you don't have as long of a power stroke as a lower Brace . Which is why many speed bows have lower brace heights. Moving the arm closer to the shooter decreases the brace height. Which also on this bow will make the draw to short unless you also in crease the draw length. Irk guess I might just have the wrong thinking and it makes since to me. Archery history should clear me up haha


----------



## schwanzman89 (May 1, 2009)

looks like more stuff to get caught on branches and just another thing to make sure is tightend down


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

First of all i have to say i REALLY didnt see that commin...at all wow. Secondly it looks to me like a cross between a bowman accuriser and a bowtech. I'm impressed


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*My question is this, in BHFS class, will you still be able to attach a 12"
stabilizer to the end and be legal? Since it has two stabilizers built in,
would it still be legal also. Someone from the NFAA chime in please*.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

Very interesting design. Very adjustable. It would be interesting to see how moving the grip affects the balance. I would also think all the comments suggesting quality/looseness issues are nonsense. Those Alpines that looked like they were made with an Erector Set seemed to work just fine.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

JOE PA said:


> Very interesting design. Very adjustable. It would be interesting to see how moving the grip affects the balance. I would also think all the comments suggesting quality/looseness issues are nonsense. Those Alpines that looked like they were made with an Erector Set seemed to work just fine.


Your right about that Joe. :thumb: That is why they test bows before they go public and make sure issues don't happen. I think its just people have not seen a bow with this much adjustability before and it will take some time to get use to. Maybe Rytera has set a new standard on making a bow that will fit all archers. 

The one thing I am curious about is how a drop-way arrow rest would work with the adjustable brace height. Whisker Bisquit fans rejoice but as for drop-ways, curious on the options to getting one to work due to cords and attachments. I know the Trap Door inertia driven ones would work.

One things for sure, Rytera has got us all thinking and asking questions! :thumb:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The more I look at this bow...The less I like it. But I'm definitely going to shoot it.

Jake


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

How long until somebody doesn't tighten the front riser onto the bars correctly, causing it to slide at full draw and a possible injury/lawsuit? In the words of a current bow designer, the more options you give the consumer, the more options you have for something to be screwed up.


----------



## VE8R (Oct 28, 2010)

I think it's pretty sweet! I like to tinker. It looks like it would be fun to shoot,and tweak until you find that sweet spot where it fits you just right.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

bowsmith said:


> How long until somebody doesn't tighten the front riser onto the bars correctly, causing it to slide at full draw and a possible injury/lawsuit? In the words of a current bow designer, the more options you give the consumer, the more options you have for something to be screwed up.


I have to agree with this....


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

jwshooter11 said:


> My question is this, in BHFS class, will you still be able to attach a 12" stabilizer to that and be legal?





Kstigall said:


> I was thinking the same.
> 1) Yes. The stabilizer is measured from the point of attachment to the bow. Assuming the rods that the "grip/shelf" attach is the bow. So the stabber length is measured from where it attaches to the end of the rod.
> 2) No. The stabilizer is measured from the point of attachment to the bow. The "grip/shelf riser" is attached to bars that are NOT the bow itself. The bars are bars not the bow.
> 3) This bow can not be used in BHFS competition because it has 2 front stabilizers!
> ...





txarcher1 said:


> * I am wanting to know that myself???????
> Somebody from the NFAA please jump in.*


Note my post above.



txarcher1 said:


> *My question is this, in BHFS class, will you still be able to attach a 12" stabilizer to the end and be legal? Since it has two stabilizers built in, would it still be legal also. Someone from the NFAA chime in please*.


Note my post above.

In my previous post I mention the orgs are going to have their work cut out defining the use of this bow in "Hunter" classes. Here in Va. I may have some say so in NFAA tournaments. I'll have to have one in my hands and study it and the rules closely before making any final statement. I hope other state NFAA orgs feel the same. Ultimately, the NFAA brass will decide.



arrowslinger#1 said:


> I guess there is only one last question to ask - ...... *why?* really what are the benifits? the bow will shoot the same regaurdless of where you hold on to it at???? right?
> 
> All it basically is, is an adjustable speed bow? Right?


:doh: You don't comprehend what has been done with this bow. Let's say you have a 28" draw. You can either shoot this bow with a 5.5" or 7.5" brace, don't hold me to the exact specs. So YOU decide if it's a "speed", "target" or "hunting" bow.



archeryhistory said:


> I try to say as little as possible on these posts but there are times when it is more difficult. When you change where the mass weight is, create a design that does have benefits to the archer in balance , super quiet shooting, includes dual stabilizers, moves weight towards the archer, offers finer grip sizes and angle adjustment, pivoting sight mount, adjustable sight window position and more it is annoying to have some oe say "What are the benefits"


Terry, you guys have brought something to the table that is exciting, it's being talked about and there are those that will give it a fair evaluation. There are many folks that aren't archers with open minds as much as they are fan boys of what they own and many are incapable of understanding what has been built. There are those that honestly believe in a product and are completely clueless as to what they are actually using, praising and why. Yet, there are also those that can appreciate and can fairly evaluate the features of your design and know that a proper evaluation can NOT be done by looking at pictures. I'm not an engineer so something this innovating I'd have to put my hands on and actual use for a bit. I'm just smart enough to realize there's a lot going on with the Seeker that I'm not familiar with. I know it's hard sometimes to ignore statements by those that are basically clueless. 

Hopefully, I'll have the opportunity to actually set one up and not just look at it. You should seriously consider having at least a "demo" bow at the LAS Classic for us east coasters. I have my fingers crossed.



schwanzman89 said:


> looks like more stuff to get caught on branches and just another thing to make sure is tightend down


Give me a break! Drop away rests are hugely popular and it's much more likely that a spring, rest or cord will stretch, bend or move than the top stabber bar causing an errant shot. The top bar may offer some protection to the sights and arrow rest when the bow is being carried hunting. Are you even sure how the grip/shelf is attached and it's physical integrity? I bet not.

-
There isn't a bow, a car, a boat, a house, a rifle, a shotgun, a painting, a piece of jewelry, a piece of art or a single hammer that suits everyone for every task. The Seeker is no different........


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

bowsmith said:


> How long until somebody doesn't tighten the front riser onto the bars correctly, causing it to slide at full draw and a possible injury/lawsuit? In the words of a current bow designer, the more options you give the consumer, the more options you have for something to be screwed up.


i would respond to that person that perhaps they do not possess sufficient intellect to be trusted with sharp sticks...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

It's always good to try new ideas, that's what keeps us interested, other players have done nothing new for 011, it could be the start of something big, and if not i would still say some part of this design will open a door and rub off somewhere.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

uhh......I'm at a loss for words


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

I still think it'd be nice if they gave their dealers a bit of info before they go flooding the net with it. Thanks Martin/Rytera for supporting those who've built your company.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

724wd said:


> i would respond to that person that perhaps they do not possess sufficient intellect to be trusted with sharp sticks...


Exactly!

I'm not 100% sold on the bow. But I'm willing to give it a try. The envelope must be pushed sometimes. Putting out 7 flavors of the same bow, or minor incremental tweaks to bows made for years on end is not going to do that.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

bowsmith said:


> How long until somebody doesn't tighten the front riser onto the bars correctly, causing it to slide at full draw and a possible injury/lawsuit? In the words of a current bow designer, the more options you give the consumer, the more options you have for something to be screwed up.


The draw is 2.5" adjustable, so not the full length of the bars. And does anyone actually think that it will be able to rip the ends of both stabilizers through the grip mounts?

If you are at full draw on a 80% let off and a 70 lbs DW, you have 14 lbs of holding weight. You think this is going to rip the grip off? 

If you are drawing the bow the grip slides, you feel it and let down. Even if you are close to breaking the cams over, the grip slides to the end of the bars and you have effectively "let down".

Does anyone actually look at something before they comment?


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

correct me if I am wrong but the speed wouldn't change.... if you have an IBO of 345 it could be with the 5'' BH or the 7.5" BH


i believe the same would go for longer draw lengths... idk its weird tho


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

The more I look at it, but more I think I need to see one in person. One thing is for sure - it's different, and I like different. This is truly the only innovative bow introduced this year. Everything else is really just a rehash of the same old concepts.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I'm not 100% sold on the bow. But I'm willing to give it a try. The envelope must be pushed sometimes. *Putting out 7 flavors of the same bow, or minor incremental tweaks to bows made for years on end is not going to do that*.


I agree Ted. People balked at Hoyt's Carbon Matrix at first but now it appears most love that bow even at its price tag, people laughed at Mathews and called their Z7 the Waffle Bow and now its Mathews all time seller and guys that have tried them are loving that bow. 

Appears to me, people at first are quick to judge and in time, I think those that try the Seeker365, will be impressed.

The beauty of Rytera's thinking on this one, no one seen this coming and I bet it was talked about at all major bow companies today and questioning some of the logic they put into it. This could be the start of something big in the Archery World.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

petrey10 said:


> correct me if I am wrong but the speed wouldn't change.... if you have an IBO of 345 it could be with the 5'' BH or the 7.5" BH
> 
> 
> i believe the same would go for longer draw lengths... idk its weird tho


The ibo would likly be at shortest bh. If move the grip 1" to add brace height you would need to move dl down 1". Dont think this bow is about speed. Its about adjustability to get the perfect feel and suspect its to help the bow hold more steady.


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

looks cool....


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

This thing is a lawsuit in the making.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

For lack of a better description it looks clunky and ackward.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> This thing is a lawsuit in the making.


Oh come on.. Slap an apple logo on it and you'd probably be having to change your tighty whiteys.


----------



## franzofumi (Nov 2, 2009)

it's gonna be easier tuning a F1 Car!!!


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Definatly going to be interesting to see how it shoots


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

Functionality or form? Most guys see one or the other, in my case I see an extreme amount of both in this bow!
It is the sheep that are following the rules of the past !

Terry Martin has dared to visit the outer reaches of bow design "again"and has freaking kicked a huge whole in the door of modern status quo designs, before lighting it on fire and leveling it with a sledge hammer!!

Its easy to poke you finger in his face because you like your Hoyt or your Mathews, but you are most likely over looking an "ACTUAL" advancement in riser technology and bow design. I don't know whether to fly to Washington and pat him on the back my self, or simply do what I have been doing and just buy the dang thing and help promote one of the most progressive innovative and BRAVE bow company's ever.
As an artist my self I revel in the accomplishments of others that push the envelope like Terry and his crew have!

The Nemesis before the Seeker was another bow that most guys thought was over the TOP but like many others I saw the art and felt the superior shoot ability and functionality....awesome! It reminds me (as well as the seeker) reminds me of of the Lamborghini Diablo coupe. I'm impressed with the form as well as the function, cant wait to shoot it, its a history maker! this bow should come with a sticker that says "I'll make ya famous"...lol


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

i personally think it is a great idea and i wont judge it till i shoot it. you guys are so worried about the grip coming loose but you never knocked it when guys would slide their shrewd grips all the way back and then lengthen their draw an extra inch to get more speed. i did this years ago on a conquest lite because it wouldnt go down to my draw length but with the shrewd slid back it would fit me. i won indiana state in ymfsa with that setup and set the indiana state record in the american round in ymfs and never had the grip come loose, and it only had a couple small set screws that sandwiched the rised in the grip. give it a try, then you can judge.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Oh come on.. Slap an apple logo on it and you'd probably be having to change your tighty whiteys.


Haha. Im sure if matures or hour built this exact bow. People would be praising it and there would be 100 threads saying there on top.

Bows looks intdrresting. I have to shoot this bow. Really want to see how she shoots.


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

Yesterday i said I'd pass but now I kinda wanna atleast put my hands on one. Just to see how it shoots. I wasn't sold on the looks of the Alien X, Center Pivots, or the Z7 waffle and they all shot amazingly. Guess I gotta stop judging the book by it's cover. Anyone know why if there is 2 1/2" of BH adjustment the rods appear to be much longer? not bashing just wondering why they are so long. Thanks much.

-Chuck


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bowsmith said:


> How long until somebody doesn't tighten the front riser onto the bars correctly, causing it to slide at full draw and a possible injury/lawsuit? In the words of a current bow designer, the more options you give the consumer, the more options you have for something to be screwed up.


:mg: *What if* someone backs the limbs out too far?!
*What if* someone takes the draw stop off?!
*What if* someone's hand slips off the release and knocks their teeth/eye out?!
*What if* someone's hand slips off the grip of any bow at full draw?!
*What if* there is a massive limb failure?!
*What if* a cam comes apart?!
*What if.....**What if.....**What if.....**What if.....**What if.....**What if.....*


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*May have missed it..... Will a slider sight work on this bow? Just looks like it may be a problem, ya know?

Any approximate MSRP? Ball park??? Thanks.*


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The follwoing statement isn't specifically pointed at the Seeker.
I confess if the function is great enough I can learn to tolerate or maybe even love the form of the "tool". 

- A bare compound bow is first and foremost a tool to me. Everything after that is a bonus.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yuk!


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

I like it , 2 reasons I always struggle getting my draw length perfect (1/4 off is too much) and tinkering with my bow is half of the fun , I would probably never stop playing with the adjustments


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Seems like a 50/50 like dislike going on.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Very interesting for sure. I like when companies make something that's different than what we are used to.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> Oh come on.. Slap an apple logo on it and you'd probably be having to change your tighty whiteys.


Nope. If Hoyt, or anyone else for that matter made that thing, I would have made the same statement. ******edness is still ******edness regardless of who's making it.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

arrowslinger#1 said:


> I guess there is only one last question to ask - ...... *why?* really what are the benifits? the bow will shoot the same regaurdless of where you hold on to it at???? right?
> 
> All it basically is, is an adjustable speed bow? Right?


*Adjustability* is the key word here. You can own three different bows for target, 3D and hunting OR one bow that can be adjusted to do it all. Not everyone has the means to own three bows equipt. Also you can try it with minimal BH as a speed bow one year and increase the BH the next as a slower shooting bow. 

What if a guy changes releases from a hand held with a long neck to one with a short neck (or no neck at all)? No need to buy a new cam to change draw length or go twisting or untwisting strings and cables. Simply slide the adjusting draw mod. 

JMO but many like to change equipment throughout the time they own a bow and having a bow that adjusts to your liking and changing preferences is a big plus :thumb:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

houseofpain44 said:


> just the looks turns me off sorry, I like the center pivots but this is a little much


Looks turned people away from center pivots at first too. Then people shot them and it changed their minds. Shoot one first.
Several of the more popular bows now didn't have initial positive impressions in the looks dept. Carbon Matrix? I still don't like the looks but it shoots nice.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

bowsmith said:


> How long until somebody doesn't tighten the front riser onto the bars correctly, causing it to slide at full draw and a possible injury/lawsuit? In the words of a current bow designer, the more options you give the consumer, the more options you have for something to be screwed up.


I would respond that you don't tighten the riser to the bars at all. :wink: Appears it's the other way around.  

I'm going to give a nod to the expertise at Rytera that they haven't left this key element to chance :thumb:


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> Nope. If Hoyt, or anyone else for that matter made that thing, I would have made the same statement. ******edness is still ******edness regardless of who's making it.


i see. so without touching, shooting or seeing one IRL, you KNOW that somehow this is ******ed. would you mind helping out us mouthbreathers that enjoy new ideas as to how you came to this conclusion and are now convinced of it's "******edness?"


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

As a martin owner for years do you guys think an archery company as old as Martin is would market a bow that would be unsafe without extensive research ,developement and testing i doubt it think about it .


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

I feel this a VERY clever idea, After seeing the martin line this year i was unimpressed and a bit disappointed. Nothing really target oriented, and nothing ( some will disagree...whatever ) that was setting them apart from hoyt or mathews or Bowtech, same basic specs ect. The thing is EVERYBODY at least knows a guy who shoots either a bowtech hoyt pse or mathews Everybody..."KNOWS" how they shoot, its why they are the top. Depending on your location not everybody knows Rytera, let alone knows how they shoot. Upon seeing this picture im sure most everybody who has seen it wants to give it a shot...given the chance. Im glad a company has literally given everybody a slap in the face so to speak. Regardless of how it shoots, Rytera is now a blip on the map again. Congrats !!

Push the limits, think outside the box, re-design the norm.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

To answer questions - Yes the draw can be changed to any position on the carbon rods. For example if you want just another 1/4" draw it is very easy to do and not change the cam or string settings. 
Thank you all for the great response and interest in the new Seeker It makes the work worth whhile.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

archeryhistory said:


> To answer questions - Yes the draw can be changed to any position on the carbon rods. For example if you want just another 1/4" draw it is very easy to do and not change the cam or string settings.
> Thank you all for the great response and interest in the new Seeker It makes the work worth whhile.


any idea on how fast it will shoot at a 26.75dl? set at the 5.5" brace height?


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmm, interesting.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Pretty cool looking stuff. Its a bit heavy for my style of hunting, but it is a really cool Idea. Thanks for keeping ideas rolling!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Can we get some pics of people shooting, holding, or other pics of it?


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

If you notice, the two "riser/stabilizers" are both at least even with the riser/limb connection!! I would guess that the end of the "riser/stabilizer" would be considered where the added stabilizer, say a 12" (name your stabilizer) would be measured from! I would think the "riser/stabilizers" will be considered part of the actual riser. Again...just a guess!!


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

schwanzman89 said:


> looks like more stuff to get caught on branches and just another thing to make sure is tightend down


Dude if you want to through that ball in to play your better off calling out Onida Eagle designers then Martin...JMO


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Big Ragu said:


> Dude if you want to through that ball in to play your better off calling out Onida Eagle designers then Martin...JMO


I agree 100%.

Jake


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Everytime I look at that picture its still awesome 

I don't know if I'll own one but I'm sure as heck going to try and shoot one


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks interesting...but then I remember Martin and the last cams I had from them...(shiver)


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

How many pieces of metal make up that riser ??


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Hoythunter01 said:


> How many pieces of metal make up that riser ??


looks like 4 if you count the handle thing. looks like there still using the 3 piece riser.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

the more i look, the more i want to shoot it. want to see the speed it puts out


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

They are Thinking outside the box on this one....I like it, awsome Idea


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Why would you want to make any of these crazy adjustments? Also, seems to be a lot of potential isses with a bunch of moving parts. In archery, simple is better - IMO, especially when shooting 300+ fps.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

DJO said:


> Why would you want to make any of these crazy adjustments? Also, seems to be a lot of potential isses with a bunch of moving parts. In archery, simple is better - IMO, especially when shooting 300+ fps.


I am reserving my judgment for when it shows up on my door step about how it shoots and what not. The only moving parts are the drop away rest and the cams! adjust ability is not in any way considered a moving part! Thats like saying the Idol screw on my chain saw is a moving part! it effects its performance when moved, but does not move as an instrumental part in its performance.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I think this bow has most questioning its design and I bet if your local pro shop does get one in, most will want to at least try it. Its the most unique bow this year, that is for sure. Definitely not a carbon copy, Rytera took it to the extreme! :thumb:


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> I think this bow has most questioning its design and I bet if your local pro shop does get one in, most will want to at least try it. Its the most unique bow this year, that is for sure. Definitely not a carbon copy, Rytera took it to the extreme! :thumb:


You ain't fooling ...lol. Its out there, and its a "big scary Alien" its enough to scare some folks in to the next dimension!! lol it just puts a big silly grin on my face,...I gota get one!


I want to be Alien-ated...lol


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Whom do I need to rough up to get my hands on a Seeker?


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Whom do I need to rough up to get my hands on a Seeker?


hehehehe


----------



## dodgehemi0 (May 1, 2009)

Heck Ya, i like this bow I would love to shoot it and see how she does I would buy it if it shoots good. I really like the look good jobs Rytera.........


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

dodgehemi0 said:


> Heck Ya, i like this bow I would love to shoot it and see how she does I would buy it if it shoots good. I really like the look good jobs Rytera.........



I agree, most might be caught off guard by its appearance but definitely a bow that most will want to shoot.

If you walked into any pro shop in 2011 and see the racks of new bows, one thing is for sure, this bow will stand out from all the others and draw your attention!


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

why not just buy a bow that fits ??????


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Its like a car wreck.........you don't want to look but you just have to.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

jdduffy said:


> why not just buy a bow that fits ??????


It's just that easy? I see MANY guys and gals with bows that don't "fit" and they bought them at "Pro" shops. Some aren't even close to the correct draw length. Newbies many times if not most of the time don't have their form figured out when they get measured for a new bow. Secondly, even some of us experienced archers and competitors would like to have a bow that we could configure in different ways. A good example might be an archer can have one bow that is a good ASA bow (280 fps) and with some minor adjustments is a strong hunting or fast IBO bow or maybe even a spot bow.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

JHENS87 said:


> Can we get some pics of people shooting, holding, or other pics of it?


*Ditto.*


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> It's just that easy? I see MANY guys and gals with bows that don't "fit" and they bought them at "Pro" shops. Some aren't even close to the correct draw length. Newbies many times if not most of the time don't have their form figured out when they get measured for a new bow. Secondly, even some of us experienced archers and competitors would like to have a bow that we could configure in different ways. A good example might be an archer can have one bow that is a good ASA bow (280 fps) and with some minor adjustments is a strong hunting or fast IBO bow or maybe even a spot bow.


the rotating mod would take care of the draw lengths,as for asa back off the poundage.


----------



## old5spotshooter (Dec 11, 2010)

It looks like a new millenium Martin / Jim Cox Magnabow. 

Pretty cool, but jeepers.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I think its a great concept and hope to shoot one at the ATA show. My one concern is that nearly all of the mass weight of the bow appears to be well behind the grip. I'd guess the balance may be bad or that you would have to add so much weight out front to balance the bow that the overall mass weight may be too heavy for most shooters. I'll know in a few weeks.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

If anything, this bow will drive trad bow sales up.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Really cool to see design traits that push the limits. I've always admired the Bowman and Genesis style forward grip designs. This takes it to an interesting level.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Looking for IBO speeds :bump:


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

We will have them at the ATA show in the Rytera shooting lanes and the show booth. There won't be any secrets past the 6th. ; )


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Stick Flinger said:


> We will have them at the ATA show in the Rytera shooting lanes and the show booth. There won't be any secrets past the 6th. ; )


How about an early Christmas present?


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

WE will have video and photos of the Seeker and other manufacturers new bows posted from the ATA show. It should be a fun week.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

archeryhistory said:


> WE will have video and photos of the Seeker and other manufacturers new bows posted from the ATA show. It should be a fun week.


Looking forward to it. :thumb:

Got a question regarding the Seeker........can you pull the handle off the rails, flip it 180 degree`s, and go left handed? I know the cable rod would be in a slightly less desirable location, but maybe still good enough?


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Big Country said:


> Looking forward to it. :thumb:
> 
> Got a question regarding the Seeker........can you pull the handle off the rails, flip it 180 degree`s, and go left handed? I know the cable rod would be in a slightly less desirable location, but maybe still good enough?


Scratch that last question......after a moment of actual thought.......:doh:


:chortle:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Something tells me Rytera and its Seeker will be VERY popular at the ATA show. People will want to see it and want to shoot it! :thumb:


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

The Seeker will be available in Right or Left hand models. Initial interest has been very good


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Get ready- ATA show in 8 days - lots of new products covered on Archery Talk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

You guys should have one at Lancaster Archery Supply Classic the weekend 1/28/11!

If you need some one to show it off, I'm your Huckleberry.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

arrowslinger#1 said:


> They finally left hoyt alone, I'll give them that


its about time :wink:


----------



## CLBowman (Aug 7, 2009)

arrowslinger#1 said:


> They finally left hoyt alone, I'll give them that


Whats wrong with them using the Tech riser? they did design it after all. I would say its more Hoyt than Rytera copying. I would like to hear a little more explanation on this one


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*this design has been Terry Martins baby fo a loooooong long time*







View attachment 965371


check this precursor to the tech style of risers

View attachment 965372

see any similarities?


These guys have been patiently poised waiting for the times to catch up with their ideas.:wink:


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*OOPS stupid thing did not down load right ...sorry*


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

One thing with the Martins, they push the limits on what a bow can do, exciting times to be an archer with all the latest in bows and equipment.

When should dealers have the Seeker in the showrooms Terry?


----------



## mudygmc (Nov 27, 2008)

How much actual adjustability is there? I am a shorter draw lenght 27in. I like a bow with 7-7.5 brace height. Is there enough adjustability for me? Also looking at the pics the short draw length with higher brace height doesn't look like it would balance that well. I am a little curious but don't think I will purchase one. Atleast not in the first year or two. Even with all the testing companies do. It takes awhile to get the bugs worked out. Definetly different though.


----------



## Scepter II (Dec 5, 2003)

I am with Ted ... I want one in 48lbs ... Cant wait to shoot this machine


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Yes there are many designs from the 1970's that are wild and crazy. I own the Loiselle wood bridge riser bow posted in the above post. The Seeker opens up so many options to the archer for those who want to be able to adjust grip angle, brace height without changing other settings and have more of the bow weight toward the archer.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WheelinArcher (Feb 5, 2008)

I looks like it could be shot horizontal..."Gangster style" :uzi: Interesting concept...cant wait to shoot one!


----------



## HuntingUSA (Oct 3, 2009)

I have mine on order, not sure how long ETA is


----------



## blazer36 (Mar 29, 2009)

well if uncle ted is cool with it , i am to


----------



## robbates (May 30, 2007)

Gotta admit it's a really cool design. To be able to change brace height is pretty awesome..


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

First Archer to Test Shoot New Rytera Seeker at ATA Shoots a Robin Hood 

The first person to shoot the Rytera Seeker outside the plant and got a robin hood. Shot by Travis Lunsford


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Appears to indeed be a tackdriver Terry! Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Now that is cool !!!!!


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

I wanna mess with one really bad.


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## mudygmc (Nov 27, 2008)

I guess I would have expected a bit more performance out of a 5.5in. bh. How does the dl work according to bh? It says 26-32in. dl but at what bh? It doesn't look to have enough adjustment for that dl range to fit the bh range. It also kind of makes me wonder when every time you see a new picture of the bow something has changed. Makes me feel that they haven't done all their research and are rushing a product to the market. Definetly not going to buy one any time soon thats foresure.


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

mudygmc said:


> It also kind of makes me wonder when every time you see a new picture of the bow something has changed.


Pictures leading up to ATA were prototypes.


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeip martin has done this before use to own one of these bows wish i still had it , got 5 ryteras love them all can't wait to get more


----------



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

We will start shipping the Seeker in the next few days. .


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Cannot wait to hear the reviews.


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

That is what I was thinking, just could not remember the model...


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

So have any Seekers shipped yet? If so anyone received theirs?


----------



## mackedanzchr (May 5, 2011)

It just looks... backwards?


----------



## Bow Death (Apr 22, 2011)

Madlaz said:


> As a martin owner for years do you guys think an archery company as old as Martin is would market a bow that would be unsafe without extensive research ,developement and testing i doubt it think about it .


How about the Bowtech General............RECALL! So yeah , it's been done before.


----------

